# Pineview bank fishing



## Wells (Jan 6, 2008)

Headed to Pineview for a family day of boating (water skiing) and was hoping to get away for a while and go fishing. Is there anywhere that you can catch fish off of the bank? What would be the best method? I've never been to pineview before so any info would be appreciated.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

find a good soft plastic, ie worm, senko, tube and rig it texas style. and head for some junk and start casting. bites slow there but you get that in front of them and they'll hit it.


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Some beach areas starting to show...PV is still very high and I guess you'll have to see where you can fish from shore but not really much to offer but some shoreline is staring to show ever so slightly...Good luck have fun and be safe!!!


----------



## bjoergenachten (Jul 11, 2011)

I always just use a jig under a bobber and find some weeds then start reelin 'em in


----------



## EvilTyeDyeTwin (Aug 9, 2011)

Utgolf is dead on with those rigs (try 4 inch changable crawdad color with a size 2 hook rigged wacky)....also try a Gold Blue Fox spinner size 3 tipped with a nightcrawler. I have caught several Tiger Muskies from shore with that rig as well as some SMB's. The pullouts on the south side are a good place to try as well as cemetary point. Throw em deep and let them sink....then start the retrieve and get ready for the fight. The more bushes/rocks the better. For the Perch/Bluegill and Bullheads the good old worm under the bobber works great. Happy fishing and may your lines go straight and your stringer be full.


----------



## Leaky (Sep 11, 2007)

The Pine is 85% full right now and slowly going down. I'm waiting for about 70-75%. Good luck.


----------

